# Gas 0.12 A Gallon



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Howdy.

If anyone has wondered why I have been out of the net for the last three weeks blame it on Uncle Sam and the US Army.

I have so far been on a whirlwind trip of Germany, Amsterdam, Cyprus, Qatar, Iraq, Kuwait and we head for Bahrain next week. Hopefully that will be our last stop before heading home again.

I will never complain again about San Antonio being hot -- yesterday it was 114 here -- shade -- sun -- it made no difference... just hot wind with lots of fine talcum powder type sand to get into everything..

To get around -- they have given us a fleet of Ford F350 4 X 4s fully loaded to go where we need to go and gas here in QATAR is a whopping 0.12 a gallon -- (yep twelve cents a gallon!!) -- unleaded -- 0.12 ... super unleaded 0.12 --- diesel 0.12...!!! -- so I filled the 37 gallon diesel tank up for under 4.00 yesterday!!!

But the very funniest part is this -- while they were driving us out to where we would be staying I saw a group of trailers on the horizon all lined up -- the driver pointed to them and told us thats where we would be staying ... and guess what the trailers are -- OUTBACK TRAILERS -- brand new 31RQS -- so out in the middle of no where -- I'm RV'ing again ... minus the beer -- LOL

But to see the OUTBACKS all lined up just made me laugh .. who would have figured -- (guess FEMA made them a good deal -- LOL)

I will try to sneak at least one picture of these dozen 31RQS all lined up on pads if i can --

A couple of mods that they have made -- they have added a third A/C unit to each of them -- and I mean a monster unit -- so they stay pretty cold ...

well i have no idea when i will be able to sign in again so for now I will say see ya later from the Qatari desert --

Ghosty


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Gee, Ghosty!!
You be careful and make it home safe!! That must be a weird site!! OUTBACKS over there?? Well, at least we know you're sleeping in comfy quarters!! If you're getting gas at 0.12/gal, just imagine how cheap you could buy the OBs!!!
Darlene


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I would like to put in my vite in advance....

*WE ARE NOT HAVING AN OUTBACK RALLY IN QATAR!*

Be safe and keep your head down.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

How cool is that. Feels almost like home! Stay cool and get home safe.

Darlene


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

it's a dry heat.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Ghosty will have to add another COUNTRY to his visited states map!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow that is quite a story, I enjoyed the part about the Outbacks







Now take care of your self and send Gas!







Hope you get home soon.


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow be careful and if you have to AIM for center mass...


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Ghosty,
My son Steven will be joining you on Tuesday. Save a cool spot for him.
Bob


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Looks like Ghosty IS having a Rally in Qatar!

Dave


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I hope you make it home soon and safe. See if you can ship couple of thousand gallons of diesel to Delaware.

And Thank You and all of those over there with you....let them know that we are praying for all of you. We are proud of all of you serving our great country.

Gary


----------



## thunderbird (Aug 27, 2006)

Be safe... and THANK YOU for you do for us


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

WOW, 12 cents per gallon. I thought that was a typo. That must have looked a bit funny on the sign. Nothing like a rally in the desert. Travel safe...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

My BIL brought me back a Starbucks Qatar coffee mug....its been pulled out in your honor!!

Stay safe, Ghosty! San Antonio is calling!


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

WOW Ghosty!! I enjoyed reading from you! I have wondered where you've been actually! 12cents a gallon..that's just crazy!! I love how they have Outbacks out there for you guys! That must of been a site to see! 
Stay safe and come home soon!!!







stay cool!!








jewels


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we salute you Ghosty with the Official Top Secret Outbackers Salute! and thank you for checking in . PPLLZZZZEEE get a pic of the Outbackers! and be sure to submit it to the official Outbackers photo contest! A winner for sure!


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Fuel $0.12 a gallon, you must be kidding or we here in American must be crazy for paying $3.00 A GALLON. This is crazy. Take care of you self. May you trip to swift and safe. God Bless, Ronda


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Ghosty,

It was really good to hear from you. Sorry about the heat you're having to endure








I hope you can get a photo for us, a row of Outbacks lined up somewhere in the Middle East would be quite a sight!
Please travel safely, we're looking forward to having you back with us again very soon...


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Stay safe!

It's interesting how the media always show us the $5-7 a gallon countries but never the under $1 gallon countries.

Surfing the web I found the US Virgin Islands and Puerto Rico all below $.89. Although these countries are not states they have non-voting representation in the US congress. Hey swing some of that influence our way!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We are being ripped off on gas and diesel prices for sure..... and the oil companies profits continue to go UP!

check out

http://money.cnn.com/pf/features/lists/global_gasprices/

http://gaswatch.energy.gov/


----------



## gberiksen (Oct 15, 2006)

Ghosty,

Stay safe over there and if you get a chance try going into the town of Doha to the mall. It is very nice and a great experience. They have the starbucks in the mall, a small ice skating ring and a 3 story ice slide in the back. There are some great shops there also. I remember the cheap gas when I was there. My gas budget for the month was $12... Enjoy you trip and take lots of pictures. That one thing I regret I didn't do enough of when I was there.

Greg


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!!!!! Ghosty
Sorry to hear about the heat, must be nice to pay that for gas wow
Aleast your're in a outback bummer about no beer thou
Be safe out there

Don


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow - when I saw this- I thought it was a typo too! So, stay frosty ( if that is possible there







) and get back safe so you can regale us with stories and pictures of this impromptu OB Rally!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Last 05H in the Army - and this is where you are...

Ghosty, thanks for your service. I keep all service folk in prayers every day. Meantime, if there is somewhere to go, take a couple bucks and go there. Then - take pictures!

Sluggo, 05G


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Txcamper said:


> We are being ripped off on gas and diesel prices for sure..... and the oil companies profits continue to go UP!
> 
> check out
> 
> ...


Don't confuse Profit with Profit margin. CNN has mis represented the facts as usual.
Oil profit is high because they sell alot of gas.

The oil companies only have a $0.12- $0.16 mark-up per Gal.
The Fed makes $.40 a gallon. The states about $0.22 Gal. It' called a Tax.

WHO'S making the profit? Big oil at .16 pennies. OR Big government at .62 pennies per gallon.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

kjdj said:


> We are being ripped off on gas and diesel prices for sure..... and the oil companies profits continue to go UP!
> 
> check out
> 
> ...


Don't confuse Profit with Profit margin. CNN has mis represented the facts as usual.
Oil profit is high because they sell alot of gas.

The oil companies only have a $0.12- $0.16 mark-up per Gal.
The Fed makes $.40 a gallon. The states about $0.22 Gal. It' called a Tax.

WHO'S making the profit? Big oil at .16 pennies. OR Big government at .62 pennies per gallon.









[/quote]

I agree the taxes are a big part of the fuel costs.... but, prices always go up faster than they go down with changes in the market price of oil. And, what motivation do the fuel producers have to increase production if they can sell the same item for a higher price at a higher profit margin. They should be forced to increase production with the tax breaks they receive.

Regardless of the reason, the oil companies are making the highest profits ever while consumers are losing more disposible income to the higher costs. It is harming our economy and changes need to be made.

Why can gas be sold, at a profit, on a U.S. territorial island cheaper than on the mainland in an area such as Houston? Houston refines a large percentage of the fuel for the US, but, we pay higher prices than some areas where gas is not refined, and must be transported to.

For example, gas is always cheaper in certain areas, such as San Antonio. And, it is normally cheaper on the north side of Houston. The differences in price does not make sense.

The oil companies do deserve to make a profit as with any industry. I feel that, as with Enron, greedy businesses seem to be the current norm.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Txcamper said:


> Why can gas be sold, at a profit, on a U.S. territorial island cheaper than on the mainland in an area such as Houston?


Because Puerto Rico has a refinery on the island. Virtually no transportation costs.

And back to Ghosty ---

Just where is the closest Camping World?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey Ghosty, done any mods lately?









Actually, I want to say THANK YOU to you and all who are making sacrifices for our freedoms. Stay safe!

You are in my prayers


----------

